# Some Ballet Pictures



## Peet van den Berg (May 16, 2013)

This is my first post on this forum. i am attaching some Ballet pics taken (mostly) with my 7D and 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM lens. Hope you find them ok!


----------



## bycostello (Jun 17, 2013)

nice.. number 2 my fave


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2013)

Peet van den Berg said:


> This is my first post on this forum. i am attaching some Ballet pics taken (mostly) with my 7D and 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM lens. Hope you find them ok!



Beautiful. Nicely done...And welcome to cr.


----------



## RocklandDragon (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, I'll be...

Those are some nice pics. I, myself have a Canon 7D and 70-200 f/2.8 (finally!!!). It's good to know my camera can get some great pics like that in an indoor setting.

8)


----------



## ablearcher (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice! Great job with timing of the shots - this is probably the most important element in this kind of stuff. You've nailed it!


----------



## retina (Jul 3, 2013)

i like number 2 as well, gj


----------

